# What native fruit did you get?



## Feraligator (Jun 8, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> Someone should get a poll ready where everyone votes what town fruit they get.
> I'm rather curious about the rates of town fruits per save anyhow, and I do want to know my options when I stalk people's towns for fruits.


1. Will you reset for yours? 
2. What town fruit did you end up getting?
3. Do you like having that particular fruit?

Edit: I forgot to choose multiple choice for the island fruits!

I'll answer my own questions:
1. No, don't feel the need to
2. Apples
3. Yes! My favourite fruit in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 8, 2013)

I feel like everyone has the game except me


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 8, 2013)

Riiiiptide said:


> I feel like everyone has the game except me



I don't have the game either....and won't for another 6 days.

I feel like it might be soon time to evacuate the animal crossing forums.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

Poll, please! (Can only mods do it?)

I want apples or oranges. I will not accept anything else. >.>


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't have the game myself. Just making this thread for someone else for the next few hours.


----------



## The Architect (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't have the game yet, but I'm definitely going to reset for peaches. Had peaches as my native fruit for every AC game


----------



## Shriken (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm torn because I'm in FL so I should opt for Oranges, but I'll take whatever I'm given! I'll be resetting only for my map


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

Pears or Oranges...just not peaches.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

We can't pick multiple choices (for the island fruits). Can you change it to checkboxes?


----------



## Marmidotte (Jun 8, 2013)

1. No, I am the first to have the game amongst my Friends, and my village shape is nice.
2. Apples
3. I do not mind, I got (almost?) all of them by roaming the island's games and receiving items (Isabelle gave me oranges)


----------



## Dustbunnii (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll edit this post or make a new post once I have the game and know which fruits I have...
but either way I don't plan on resetting for mine. My biggest concern is getting a nice map and at least one villager that I like. If I get a fruit that I don't like (such as pears or oranges) I'll likely just replace them with other kinds of fruit tress and keep a small orchard for them in a corner of the village or something xD.
I'm _reeeaaallly_ hoping for apples. The perfect apples are really pretty... it's a shame that foreign delicious fruit can't grow in your town. It's fair though.
As for island fruit, I'd rather have bananas and durians, but I suppose it doesn't make much of a difference in the end


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry, I can't add checkboxes after the poll has already been created. Should I just edit it down to the main 5 fruits?


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 8, 2013)

Justin said:


> Sorry, I can't add checkboxes after the poll has already been created. Should I just edit it down to the main 5 fruits?



Sure, that'll just have to do.
I guess if people wanted the island fruits, you could delete this thread and make a new one?


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peaches here!
I haven't visited the island yet (didn't get that far).

Isabelle or (Isabella? I forgot her name already) gave me cherries.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 8, 2013)

not only do i want peaches...but i also hope to get the best map layout...and i hope goldie shows up in my town


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 8, 2013)

I have apples in my town (started my game today, got a copy from Nintendo World this morning)

3 more hours for download people in the US!


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (Jun 8, 2013)

I want to get apples as the main town fruit. 

Question.

Will the island not have coconuts or bananas? Are there other ways to get those?


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 8, 2013)

1. No.
2. Peaches, mangos, and bananas.
3. I don't care for the peaches, but I'm really glad I got bananas on my island.


----------



## Majora999 (Jun 8, 2013)

I want cherries, bananas and durians (never had one, but I enjoy them because Mario Sunshine. If anyone knows where a southern Californian can get a durian for a reasonable price, contact me, I wanna try one. They're just an interesting fruit.)

I'll edit this post tonight with what I get.

EDIT: As promised, I return.

I got the fruit I wanted the least. Peaches. BUT, since the town layout was so perfect (except for the beach being on the wrong side), I stuck with it. Isabelle asked me to bring her a seashell, I did and she gave me the fruit I wanted the most! Cherries!

I have decided she is rewarding me for sticking with it.


----------



## Bri (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, my town hall is what I wanted. My train station is fine. I like my map layout a lot. I got villagers I like, one of whom (Beau) I really wanted.

But my town fruit is peaches. I'm gonna' replant them. They will be orange trees. xD


----------



## Tapa (Jun 9, 2013)

I got pears, yuck. xD I've always gotten peaches before, too. Oh well though. xP


----------



## Tseng (Jun 9, 2013)

I got apples. I reset soo many time and kept getting apples and pears. Meh. I'm getting other fruits later. If anyone wants to exchange fruits. Let me know =D


----------



## TheJerk (Jun 9, 2013)

I got cherries looking foward to getting the others.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Jun 9, 2013)

1. No way. I have the perfect house location and the town map is pretty nice.
2. I got myself some cherries.
3. It's the fruit I was hoping for.


----------



## jesughs (Jun 9, 2013)

I got frickin' pears... I hate pears.


----------



## Crandom (Jun 9, 2013)

1) The first time I have ever played Wild World, I got apples. Back when I was little, I thought that the game always had apple to sell. So I feel really nostalgic since I've got apples again! 
2) Right, I got apples.
3) Well, seeing that many people had apples (at this time, apples are in the lead in polls), I kind of wanted something less popular, so its easier to find other native fruits when going around to other people's town.


----------



## mason (Jun 9, 2013)

I got oranges! I reset like 4 or 5 times because I kept getting cherries and I wanted oranges because theyre delicious and they seem to be the least popular fruit!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 9, 2013)

I got apples. I wanted cherries or peaches. Anyone wanna trade?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2013)

I got pears. I like  pears


----------



## palefawn (Jun 9, 2013)

I got pears but I reset because of bad villagers (all ducks?) so now I have oranges and I'm happy with that lol


----------



## Micah (Jun 9, 2013)

*What fruit do you have?*

What fruit do you have in your town? Oranges? Apples? Peaches? Something else?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 9, 2013)

Riiiiptide said:


> I feel like everyone has the game except me



I have to wait 4 more days! I was really looking forward to it today, but I guess some things can get in the way sometimes.  Oh, well, it'll be worth it when I get it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

I got cherries. I'll take them! <3


----------



## Bri (Jun 9, 2013)

K, so I woke up this morning and realized that my town layout wasn't good for what I originally planned. I reset and got (what I consider) an awesome map with APPLES! So happy!!! X3


----------



## Cevan (Jun 9, 2013)

I ended up getting pears, which I'm not too excited about to be honest, however I really like my map so I refuse to change it. Plus I've already progressed a bit into the game and payed my down payment off among other things, so I'll be sticking with my current map and pears for sure.


----------



## Aria (Jun 9, 2013)

Ugh. I got pears =u= I wanted Peaches or Apples D: Oh well. I love my map layout and my villagers are decent enough so I'm sticking with it... for now.


----------



## AC Cafe (Jun 9, 2013)

Got apples again


----------



## Gusamania (Jun 9, 2013)

First time getting Oranges, works for me =D


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 9, 2013)

I got stupid oranges!


----------



## spookyboo (Jun 9, 2013)

I got peaches - my favorite!


----------



## jPottie (Jun 9, 2013)

Oranges!


----------



## silentrevolt (Jun 9, 2013)

peaches


----------



## Micah (Jun 9, 2013)

Pears, which is a first for me.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 9, 2013)

My town fruit is Pears.

Isabelle gave me a few Peaches & a villagers gave me an Orange as a thank you gift.
It'll be a few days before I find out my Island fruit.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 9, 2013)

Movin' to the country, gonna eat a lot of *peaches*.


----------



## Paint (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't got the game yet because I live in the UK, but I'm hoping for apples and bananas! I'll only reset if I get pears.


----------



## Aria (Jun 9, 2013)

Welp! I restarted and got CHERRIES! :'D <3


----------



## Smash Genesis (Jun 9, 2013)

I got cherries. It's just like the movie, ONLY I'M THE MAYOR.


----------



## XieXie Antares (Jun 9, 2013)

I got oranges in this town!


----------



## azurill (Jun 9, 2013)

I got oranges, I really wanted apples or cherries but didn't reset again because I love my town and the villagers.


----------



## Kikoia (Jun 9, 2013)

Same! I was so happy when I saw cherries everywhere you have no idea


----------



## Unsought (Jun 9, 2013)

I was thrilled when I got cherries on my first shot.  I had no intention of restarting over and over again.  I'm kind of wishing I got something different though.  It seems like a lot of people have cherries.


----------



## Alicesandra (Jun 9, 2013)

Oranges! I'm tempted to keep restarting until I get either cherries or peaches, though.


----------



## Unsought (Jun 9, 2013)

Alicesandra said:


> Oranges! I'm tempted to keep restarting until I get either cherries or peaches, though.



But...  But...  I need to trade my cherries with someone...


----------



## Alicesandra (Jun 9, 2013)

Unsought said:


> But...  But...  I need to trade my cherries with someone...



But I like.. cherries and peaches as my native fruits!


----------



## thenewtoday (Jun 9, 2013)

Everytime, without fail, I get pears


----------



## Fox (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking at the poll it seems most fruits are equal at about 20%, give or take a few results. I'll be happy with whatever I get!


----------



## KingRanch (Jun 9, 2013)

Cherries.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 9, 2013)

Apples!! Im so glad I got a good fruit and a good map!!!


----------



## Saith (Jun 9, 2013)

Peaches! D: haha I dont like em, but I decided not to reset because i can just plant other fruit trees and sell them for more money.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha I love the Presidents reference, MaggieXawesomeness. Peaches are my native fruit too.


----------



## Mothership (Jun 9, 2013)

I got oranges. I wanted apples, cherries or peaches, tho. But I didn't reset because I loved everything else about my town


----------



## Craiggers (Jun 9, 2013)

I got cherries, and I quite dig them. I never was partial to any over another though.


----------



## Peoki (Jun 9, 2013)

I was originally going for peaches, but gave up after 40 minutes of restarting for the 'perfect' town map. I have apples!


----------



## Juicebox (Jun 9, 2013)

I got oranges, the only fruit I didn't want. It was worth the trade off thought, because I love all my villagers.


----------



## Dandelion (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm going to reset until I get peaches. The very first time playing AC:WW I had peaches in my town, they're just really cute.

But I won't be able to play until July when my ship returns from deployment and my mom greets me with the special edition 3DS XL on the pier (or at least she better... -.-). sigh


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 9, 2013)

jvgsjeff said:


> Haha I love the Presidents reference, MaggieXawesomeness. Peaches are my native fruit too.


It's why I love getting em!


----------



## TheACJason (Jun 9, 2013)

I normally reset for the town layout, but if it had pears it was a no. I reset plenty of times and only found 2 town layouts I thought were decent which both ended up having pears. So I reset and on my third town I got peaches.


----------



## khaleesi (Jun 9, 2013)

I didn't really care which fruit I got and ended up with apples.


----------



## chriss (Jun 9, 2013)

I got cherries, pretty happy with them.


----------



## Mario. (Jun 9, 2013)

i got an orange in my town


----------



## Dae (Jun 9, 2013)

I got boring old apples..


----------



## Phyznix (Jun 9, 2013)

1. Nah its not really a big deal to me.
2. I got oranges.
3. I do prefer having cherries, but oranges are cool too.


----------



## CHR:)S (Jun 9, 2013)

Got oranges in my first town, but I reset

I want apples


----------



## Jazeksagirl (Jun 9, 2013)

I have peaches, and I found a perfect peach today


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (Jun 9, 2013)

I wanted apples and got them my first try! I found a delicious apple but sold it desperately for cash. Any idea if more will grow or not??


----------



## spot0127 (Jun 9, 2013)

I wanted cherries but got pears.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2013)

Peaches, brother got apples. I got cherries from Isabelle, he got oranges. Haven't seen the island yet, hope to know that information tomorrow.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 9, 2013)

Cherries, I made sure of it. Except I had to reset so many times. I had peaches 4 times, pears 4 times, and oranges 2 times! It was terrible.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2013)

I got Oranges... Would have preferred peaches... Oh well. It's better than pears or cherries.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 10, 2013)

I've played every AC except for CF and I thought the whole time everybody got apples because I have never gotten anything else.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jun 10, 2013)

1. Will you reset for yours?
No, I did not lol (would only reset for villagers; which I didn't) 
2. What town fruit did you end up getting?
Peaches.
3. Do you like having that particular fruit?
It's a fruit. Even though I don't like peaches in real life, they're still cute.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 10, 2013)

1. Nope, I didn't.
2. I got peaches!
3. Yeah, peaches taste and smell good. And on New Leaf I like how they look perfect lol


----------



## spiralofvertigo (Jun 10, 2013)

I got apples! That's the fruit I wanted so I can say I'm pretty pleased. I did however do something very dumb and plant my perfect apple right next to my house causing the tree to die the next day. Oh well; there is always next time!


----------



## Jinx (Jun 11, 2013)

1. No, I did not reset for the fruit; it's okay and I like the rest of the town. 
2. I got oranges.
3. They look nice... I'm just not sure about the weird lump thing on the perfect oranges. I guess I'll get used to it?


----------



## Namurashi (Jun 11, 2013)

I have apples, Isabelle gave me oranges and a friend of mine gave me pears. I'm currently looking for peaches and cherries if anyone's interested in trading fruits. I'm also on my 3rd day with no fishing rod so if anyone doesn't have a net yet I'd be more than happy to trade for a fishing rod as well.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 11, 2013)

Pears are my native fruit, Isabelle gave me peaches, I got that tomato looking fruit from one of my villagers.
The I went to someone's town and they gave me a bunch of different fruit.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 11, 2013)

*1. Will you reset for yours?*
No, and I didn't reset when I played. I promised myself I would not reset for anything and I meant it!
*2. What town fruit did you end up getting?*
Peaches! Which was one I really wanted!
*3. Do you like having that particular fruit?*
Yes, because it was like my number 2 for which fruit I wanted. Cherries were my number one but Isabelle gave me cherries!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 11, 2013)

*1. Will you reset for yours? *
I did reset but it was for other things. Turns out fruit REALLY was the last thing on my mind.
*2. What town fruit did you end up getting?*
Oranges 
*3. Do you like having that particular fruit?*
Doesn't matter to me. Eventually I will have them all!


----------



## pjcguy (Jun 11, 2013)

I got peaches and I'll reset if I get apples as my native fruit because I hate apples.


----------



## nickireland7 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have:

Apples
Pears
Oranges
Lemons

I need:
Cherries
Pears

If you need any of my fruit or have any of the fruit I need, PM me!!

I will be online waiting  

My friend code:
0860 - 4535 - 1054


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2013)

I have Peaches. Pretty happy with it. I'm always afraid I'll get pears as my native fruit.. I hate pears.

I also have cherries and pears growing.


----------



## Ukue (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not sure why not many people like pears. I like them just fine. Every single town on every Animal Crossing game to date has been peaches for me, so I think they really lost their appeal. I really wish I could've gotten apples, but it wasn't worth resetting over. I can just get apples from someone and plant them in my town. Problem solved!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 11, 2013)

The only reason I don't like pears is back in the days of population growing, I couldn't get a single fruit tree to grow so for 6 months or so I saw absolutely nothing but pears. xD


----------



## revika (Jun 11, 2013)

I got pears. Sold all mine today to get the down payment out of the way, so I can't trade for other fruit until tomorrow. :c


----------



## Octavia (Jun 11, 2013)

Ended up with the dreaded pears.


----------



## pocky (Jun 11, 2013)

I was more concerned with the map than with my fruit. So whenever Rover's map options were lame, I'd reset the game. After 20 minutes I found a map that was just what I wanted so I picked it and it ended up being peaches. Having mixed feelings about this... peaches are very cute and I love how they look. But most of my friends wanted peaches/resetted for it, which means that if I go to their towns I can't really sell my peaches for a lot T_T

But I got so lucky with getting the map that I wanted after just a few tries that I decided to keep dem peaches.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Jun 12, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> I'll edit this post or make a new post once I have the game and know which fruits I have...
> but either way I don't plan on resetting for mine. My biggest concern is getting a nice map and at least one villager that I like. If I get a fruit that I don't like (such as pears or oranges) I'll likely just replace them with other kinds of fruit tress and keep a small orchard for them in a corner of the village or something xD.
> I'm _reeeaaallly_ hoping for apples. The perfect apples are really pretty... it's a shame that foreign delicious fruit can't grow in your town. It's fair though.
> As for island fruit, I'd rather have bananas and durians, but I suppose it doesn't make much of a difference in the end




I ended up resetting for apples xD I just started feeling kind of sad about not being able to have pretty perfect apple trees before I started up the game, so I decided at that point to reset until I had apples. Lucky for me it only took a few resets, and I really like how my map is set up  the villagers are pretty alright too.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 12, 2013)

I got oranges


----------



## ayerenzo (Jun 12, 2013)

Peaches or apples for me. I've always gotten cherries or oranges, so I reset until I got my precious peach AND a satisfactory town. Hahahaha, here's to being a picky player.


----------



## Zizzy (Jun 12, 2013)

Apples, managed to come across oranges, time to construct the orchard!


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

I got peaches


----------



## monkE (Jun 12, 2013)

I have oranges. Need apples TODAY because my Panda friend Chester wants one. Willing to trade oranges/island fruit/bells for apples. PM me if you can help me out! Thanks.


----------



## Red Ribbon (Jun 12, 2013)

Oranges.

That's what I wanted.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 12, 2013)

1) For local fruit, I have Peaches.

2) I have Lemons for Island fruit


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jun 12, 2013)

Peaches, yo.


----------



## Cassandra (Jun 12, 2013)

I got Oranges on my first map, which I later decided I didn't like. I have Peaches on my current one, but I want Oranges, so I'm going to reset again. T ^T


----------



## Pokeking (Jun 13, 2013)

Again, I got peaches. I wanted oranges. Oh, well. I love my town layout.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 13, 2013)

*1. Will you reset for yours?* I didn't, so no. Maybe on the next town.
*2. What town fruit did you end up getting?* Apples. It's always apples.
*3. Do you like having that particular fruit?* No. -__-


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 13, 2013)

It turns out that my *Cherry Senses* were tingling...
My town fruit was none other than... Cherries.

My Island fruits are Durians and Mangoes.


----------



## mayorandrew (Jun 13, 2013)

oranges + mangoes for me! pretty nice actually, in all my other AC games I always struggled to get oranges so it's nice to actually have some c: I've already planted some mangoes in my town as well! I don't remember my other island fruit's name... they were cherry lookalikes!


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 13, 2013)

mayorandrew said:


> oranges + mangoes for me! pretty nice actually, in all my other AC games I always struggled to get oranges so it's nice to actually have some c: I've already planted some mangoes in my town as well! I don't remember my other island fruit's name... they were cherry lookalikes!


Lychees?


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 13, 2013)

Is it normal to have more than 3 island fruits? My native town fruit is apple but I've just been to the island (played all the minigames where I found new fruits and flowers) for the first time and now I have bananas, mangoes, lychees and durians! 

If we have exchanged friend codes and you'll like some exotic fruit, please let me know, send me a PM,  I will visit and leave you some. (I'm still looking for pears.)


----------



## peenoliabbb2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Got peaches. Was hoping for oranges...


----------



## violetneko (Jun 13, 2013)

Just wondering, can you bring back fruit from the island minigames? Besides Labrynth, of course.

Peaches as my native fruit (yay, I like peaches. Perfect would be cherries)
Island is banana and lemon! So happy!


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 13, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Just wondering, can you bring back fruit from the island minigames?



You can. I've been bringing fruit and flowers back from the minigames.


----------



## violetneko (Jun 13, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> You can. I've been bringing fruit and flowers back from the minigames.



Ok, cool, thanks


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2013)

1. Will you reset for yours? *No*.
2. What town fruit did you end up getting? *Peaches*.
3. Do you like having that particular fruit? *Yes - it's what I was hoping for*.


----------



## Blueyoshi (Jun 13, 2013)

My native fruit are Pears but that assistant dog 'what's 'er name' gave me some peaches on the first day


----------



## Pokeking (Jun 14, 2013)

On the island, I've come across mangoes, coconuts, lemons and lychees. Now I just need to plant them.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 14, 2013)

Axew said:


> 1. Will you reset for yours?
> 2. What town fruit did you end up getting?
> 3. Do you like having that particular fruit?



1. No, I wouldn't reset for a particular fruit, unless I had absolutely no other friends playing AC. As it is, it's super easy to get a hold of my favorite fruit.

2. Apples.

3. Yes! I really look forward to getting lemons too.


----------



## moonbox (Jun 14, 2013)

1. Nope, don't feel the need
2. Apples
3. I'm not a huge fan of apples in real-life unless they're in a dessert. But in AC they're the prettiest  So I'm happy.


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2013)

I got cherries (didn't even have to reset for them lol)


----------



## Lin (Jun 15, 2013)

I didn't reset for mine, and wasn't really planning to.

I got apples.

I like my native fruit. c: My boyfriend got cherries so I'm even happier.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 15, 2013)

I got oranges. Honestly I was a little disappointed because I think perfect oranges look a bit weird but oh well. At least I didn't get peaches I guess!


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 15, 2013)

Went to the island the other day, my native fruits there are Mangoes and Bananas.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 15, 2013)

Got Apples and I'm happy with them

Kind of wanted to get oranges because the perfect variation looks pretty cool but oh well!


----------



## Yarg (Jun 15, 2013)

Axew said:


> 1. Will you reset for yours?
> 2. What town fruit did you end up getting?
> 3. Do you like having that particular fruit?



1. No
2. Apple
3. Yes, they look nice


----------



## Savio (Jun 15, 2013)

Apples would be my native fruit. 

Since then I've planted all the fruit. Bet you wouldn't be able to tell it was originally apples if you visited mah town.


----------



## bionic (Jun 15, 2013)

1. No
2. Apples
3. Indifferent; I always seem to end up with Apples (in WW and CF too)


----------



## amerlene (Jun 15, 2013)

1. Will you reset for yours? Nope, not that fussed about fruit type
2. What town fruit did you end up getting? Pears
3. Do you like having that particular fruit? Not that fond of it. Used to have it in WW. Oh well, fruit is fruit


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 15, 2013)

#Teampeaches


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 16, 2013)

Cherries


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2013)

1. I did reset, I found the perfect layout, but I had peaches. EW.
2. Apples
3. Yes because the perfect apples look amazing (best perfect fruit imo)


----------



## Toffle (Jun 16, 2013)

1. No. i kinda like my town. i don't like resetting
 2. Apples
 3. Apples are fine. though the cherries would have been better..


----------



## Zamaruki (Jun 16, 2013)

Oranges. I like all of the fruit except peaches, so i'm not fussed.


----------

